# Wood cleanup on OBJ



## neckyneil (Sep 8, 2011)

Some friends and I did some solid work on the pile below "pick up sticks" this weekend. We removed about 20 logs total but some stubborn ones remain. We are going back with stronger rigging and hoping Mother Nature moves some of the sediment now that it's opened up.









Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

strong work guys! keep it up, and when Nate calls, I'm on my way. lots more wood these days!! nice, and thank you.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

